# my firepit



## virgil (Oct 24, 2012)

i really enjoy cooking on my big green egg on my patio and we always enjoy burning a few logs in the 55 gal drum especially in the fall and winter. it reminds me of hunting camp sitting around the fire enjoying conversation with friends. with all that being said you know the 55 gal drum rusts out after a year or so and makes a mess. so i had a friend make me this firepit with a little of my help. i have used it only once but this one should last a lifetime. what do you think?   virgil


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great Virgil. I know you will enjoy being around that one.


----------



## ncrobb (Oct 24, 2012)

That is way too upscale for me and my crew.  We went down the creek and brought back enough rocks to make a 4 foot circle and called it good!  We've actually been talking about something similar we could use on the patio.  Yours looks great.


----------



## carver (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great,love an outdoor fire.Just finish a pit myself.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

What did you use for the fire bowl? That is a good lookin pit.

Mines a little less portable.


----------

